# Cleaning a baby bjorn potty?



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

After a pee I usually just rinse it out, but what should I do after a poo? I usually fill it with water to help it dump out, then wipe it out with tp, and I had been using Lysol wipes, but they are irritating DSs bum, he has a circle rash around his cheeks! I feel so bad! What should I do that won't irritate his skin?


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Honestly, I usually just fill it with hot soapy water, let it soak for a bit, rinse it out, and then scrub with my hand to make sure there is no poop residue. That last step sounds a little gross, but the reality is that my hands end up touching poop quite a bit during diapering, anyway, so what the heck? Of course then I wash my hands afterwards with hot soapy water.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

i had some natural lavender and tea tree oil bathroom cleaner i would squirt into the potty and then fill it up with water and dump it until there was no soap left.

never irritated my kids and always smelled nice.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

I always did similar to Layla (poxybat). We have Dr. Bronners soap in pumps in our bathroom to wash our hands with. I would empty the potty, fill with hot water and few pumps of Dr. B's and then rinse until the soap was gone.

ETA: when I would clean the bathroom, I would always the clean the potty a bit more thoroughly with the cleanser I was using and then rinse, rinse, rinse very well.


----------



## goldfinches (May 15, 2008)

I'm often washing my hands after helping dd wipe after using the potty, so I sometimes let the soapy water rinse from my hands into the potty, then rinse it well until it's clean. If I'm not washing my hands, I just squirt a little hand soap into it and run it under hot water until it's clean.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPsSweetie* 
After a pee I usually just rinse it out, but what should I do after a poo? I usually fill it with water to help it dump out, then wipe it out with tp, and I had been using Lysol wipes, but they are irritating DSs bum, he has a circle rash around his cheeks! I feel so bad! What should I do that won't irritate his skin?

We use the Lysol wipes on the regular toilet because DS1 misses a fair bit when he pees standing up. I didn't realize at first (but I'm sure you know this) that you need to rinse after using the wipe. I usually use a baby wipe or some wet toilet paper and that seems to do the trick.

You didn't say whether you have the big BB potty or the little one but what I do with our little one is to dump out poop and give it a good rinse and then usually at least once a week I do a load in the dishwasher with garbage cans and put the potty in too (we have a 3 stream garbage system here and the wet waste cans get fairly yucky and need to be washed frequently).

Martha


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks again! We have the big one, and no dishwasher.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Get one of those dish scrubbers that's a sponge attached to a hollow handle you fill with dishwashing soap. Works great for cleaning out potties (and sinks, too, for that matter).

You can put any liquid soap in it, doesn't have to be dish soap... Bac-Out concentrate would work, for example.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I rinse it with lots of water until the visible poo is gone. Then, I put a little castille soap in it and a bit of water, and wipe it out with a cloth diaper wipe. I think soap and water are enough.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Get one of those dish scrubbers that's a sponge attached to a hollow handle you fill with dishwashing soap. Works great for cleaning out potties (and sinks, too, for that matter).

You can put any liquid soap in it, doesn't have to be dish soap... Bac-Out concentrate would work, for example.

Great idea! Today I tried just dr. bronners and hot water, it seemed to work great also.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a spray bottle of 5% chlorine bleach and wiped it out with that and TP after rinsing.

I needed to know it was sterile because it was often a hat between real uses. I don't use bleach anywhere but where poop's involved, and I don't use any antibacterial products ever. Poop is special, IMO.


----------



## ssantos (Oct 22, 2007)

I have had the same issue (same potty), but we are working toward my dd2 using the Cushie Tushie insert on the toilet like dd1. We did use chocolate as a reward for pooping in the little potty in the beginning, but now she only gets it if she poops in the toilet. It's working!

My only problem now is that she always needs to poop after I have tucked her in for the night, and she takes about an hour to do it!

We have a small step stool at the toilet also. If your child is very little, he may not be ready for the toilet yet.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

He uses both potties, but we keep the bjorn close by when we are outside or not at home.


----------

